# ENFP vs ENTP?



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Differences? Similarities?

What do you all have to say about it?

Many people I know tend to confuse them.

Here's my explanation:

*ENFP vs ENTP:*






OTHER MBTI VIDEOS:

Ni vs Ne:

* *












Ti vs Te:

* *












Fi vs Fe:

* *












Introverts and Extraverts:

* *


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

@Doctorjuice: Nice video! I'd add in the fact that if an ENTP and an ENFP were both working toward the same outcome, they would both likely pick up on the same things that would help them move forward, but would choose which options were viable based on whether they made sense and were practical under the circumstances, or whether they felt as though the option was the moral thing to do based on their feelings. If neither are a big factor, then the two will seem almost identical in that regard.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> @_Doctorjuice_: Nice video! I'd add in the fact that if an ENTP and an ENFP were both working toward the same outcome, they would both likely pick up on the same things that would help them move forward *(Ne)*, but would choose which options were viable based on whether they made sense and were practical under the circumstances *(Ti)*, or whether they felt as though the option was the moral thing to do based on their feelings *(Fi)*. If neither are a big factor, then the two will seem almost identical in that regard.


Yep! I labeled some of things you said in your post.

Hmm...I wonder what type of situation an ENFP and ENTP would likely be in total disagreement on?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Doctorjuice said:


> Yep! I labeled some of things you said in your post.
> 
> Hmm...I wonder what type of situation an ENFP and ENTP would likely be in total disagreement on?


Probably some type of high-stakes scenario; the ENTP would probably want to cut the Gordian Knot and solve the problem as efficiently as possible, while the ENFP would probably want to choose the path that would be the easiest for him to live with, while still solving the problem.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Probably some type of high-stakes scenario; the ENTP would probably want to cut the Gordian Knot and solve the problem as efficiently as possible, while the ENFP would probably want to choose the path that would be the easiest for him to live with, while still solving the problem.


I was thinking abortion vs no abortion, but that's probably too sensitive a subject, plus religion would factor into that and all....

I also thought about this one thought experiment: A train with 6 people in it is going to hurdle off a cliff and they will all die unless you push this random man walking along in front of him, killing the train and thus saving the 6 people. I'd bet that it would be harder for an ENFP to push the man into the train.

I apologize for the morbidness of my examples....


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

@Doctorjuice

I like your video!

I'm having that exact problem right now - I can't decide if I'm _really_ ENFP. I've been wavering between ENTP and ENFP for a few weeks now.

The thing is, I'm very expressive of my feelings, but yet I pay attention to my own feelings. And I definitely break things down to understand them, but I don't know if that's Ti working in its objective framework or Fi working in its subjective framework. How do I tell?

It's the extent that is making me scratch my head. To what extent is being expressive a result of Fe, rather than Fi? And to what extent is a framework objective as compared to subjective? I don't wholly understand the definition of Fi/Fe, Ti/Te. I can only differentiate them on a very superficial level.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Doctorjuice said:


> I was thinking abortion vs no abortion, but that's probably too sensitive a subject, plus religion would factor into that and all....
> 
> I also thought about this one thought experiment: A train with 6 people in it is going to hurdle off a cliff and they will all die unless you push this random man walking along in front of him, killing the train and thus saving the 6 people. I'd bet that it would be harder for an ENFP to push the man into the train.
> 
> I apologize for the morbidness of my examples....


Nah, they're solid. I'd have to agree, though you'd also have to factor in that the circumstances might make it so that the ENTP couldn't be arsed to intervene at all. For example, if he'd be risking a murder charge by pushing the man, or if the man was a friend or acquaintance of his, he might just consider it not worth it to do anything, while the ENFP might look at that situation, weigh it in his conscience that saving more lives is the right thing to do, and make the decision to push the man in the way, regardless of the circumstances (or, if he didn't, he'd feel very guilty about it).

Oh, wait, you said random. In that case, the ENTP would likely consider pushing the man to be the right choice, but would also weigh in other factors to decide if doing the "right" thing was the sensible course of action. For the ENFP, doing the right thing and adhering to their principles would be the primary deciding factor.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Inky said:


> @_Doctorjuice_
> 
> I like your video!
> 
> ...


Ah I see, I do have Fi vs Fe and Ti vs Te videos on my channel (actually I just realized I included them in the OP).

Fi is very personal with their emotions, their emotions are very important and _special_. ENTPs use Fe so their emotions aren't so personal and special to them, the emotions are just kind of out there, expressive, immediate..."they are what they are" says the ENTP. "My emotions are special!" says the ENFP.

Both ENFPs and ENTPs can, on the surface, seem to express emotions a lot, so that can be a hard determining factor. Also, ENFPs are much more "protective" over their emotions so to speak.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Nah, they're solid. I'd have to agree, though you'd also have to factor in that the circumstances might make it so that the ENTP couldn't be arsed to intervene at all. For example, if he'd be risking a murder charge by pushing the man, or if the man was a friend or acquaintance of his, he might just consider it not worth it to do anything, while the ENFP might look at that situation, weigh it in his conscience that saving more lives is the right thing to do, and make the decision to push the man in the way, regardless of the circumstances (or, if he didn't, he'd feel very guilty about it).
> 
> Oh, wait, you said random. In that case, the ENTP would likely consider pushing the man to be the right choice, but would also weigh in other factors to decide if doing the "right" thing was the sensible course of action. For the ENFP, doing the right thing and adhering to their principles would be the primary deciding factor.


Hahaha, yes I forgot about murder charges and whatnot, those certainly complicate things.

Let's just say it's impossible for them to be legally charged in any way.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Inky said:


> @_Doctorjuice_
> 
> I like your video!
> 
> ...


If you're having trouble deciding, Fi basically deals with restricting the possible actions that Ne provides by choosing ones that are congruent with the ENFP's personal values, while Fe restricts the end goal by taking other people's emotions into account. ENFPs don't want to go against how they feel about a specific matter, ENTPs don't want to go against what makes sense in a specific matter.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> If you're having trouble deciding, Fi basically deals with restricting the possible actions that Ne provides by choosing ones that are congruent with the ENFP's personal values, while Fe restricts the end goal by taking other people's emotions into account. *ENFPs don't want to go against how they feel about a specific matter, ENTPs don't want to go against what makes sense in a specific matter.*


This is good!


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Doctorjuice said:


> Ah I see, I do have Fi vs Fe and Ti vs Te videos on my channel (actually I just realized I included them in the OP).
> 
> Fi is very personal with their emotions, their emotions are very important and _special_. ENTPs use Fe so their emotions aren't so personal and special to them, the emotions are just kind of out there, expressive, immediate..."they are what they are" says the ENTP. "My emotions are special!" says the ENFP.
> 
> Both ENFPs and ENTPs can, on the surface, seem to express emotions a lot, so that can be a hard determining factor. Also, ENFPs are much more "protective" over their emotions so to speak.


Could you give me an example of what you mean by being "protective" over emotions and considering them "special"? For instance, my emotions are obviously important to me, but I would definitely reconsider them if others are pointing out that what I feel isn't necessarily logical. To adamantly proclaim that my emotions are valid no matter the context would be selfish, in my opinion, especially if it hurts others. That's not to say I would automatically invalidate my emotions or consider them "wrong" - I don't think any emotion is really wrong, they're just natural reactions - but I will deal with it and adjust externally. It's only sensible.

By writing this down, I am expecting people to say that I use Fe, since it considers other people's emotions more than one's own, but really, will Fi users will stick to their emotions and values _all _the time rather than adjusting? Adjusting is part of effective socialising.

Of course, I'm only voicing out my simplistic understanding of the functions, feel free to correct me.

EDIT: I did watch your Fi/Fe and Ti/Te videos  They helped me get a better general impression overall, but there are still much internal minutiae bugging me....



Dark Romantic said:


> If you're having trouble deciding, Fi basically deals with restricting the possible actions that Ne provides by choosing ones that are congruent with the ENFP's personal values, while Fe restricts the end goal by taking other people's emotions into account. *ENFPs don't want to go against how they feel about a specific matter, ENTPs don't want to go against what makes sense in a specific matter.*


I like the bolded parts too  The thing is, how do you differentiate it? I mean, say for example if I'm really an ENFP, then how I feel about a specific matter = what make sense. And vice versa. How do I tell if I'm feeling it or thinking it? >.>


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Inky said:


> Could you give me an example of what you mean by being "protective" over emotions and considering them "special"? For instance, my emotions are obviously important to me, but I would definitely reconsider them if others are pointing out that what I feel isn't necessarily logical. To adamantly proclaim that my emotions are valid no matter the context would be selfish, in my opinion, especially if it hurts others. That's not to say I would automatically invalidate my emotions or consider them "wrong" - I don't think any emotion is really wrong, they're just natural reactions - but I will deal with it and adjust externally. It's only sensible.



First, if your emotions are illogical, someone points it out, and you admit it and move on, that doesn't mean you don't use Fi. More, ENFPs will not want to share their emotions with just anybody, they usually have emotions that they really think about and put a lot of thought into. So for instance, if there's something really bothering an ENFP they'll often keep it a secret or hide their emotions. The ENTP might wear it on their sleeve and be more expressive about it. Also, there are things that deeply important to ENFPs and if these things are challenged they're likely to get emotional and passionate about defending them. ENTPs, though they have things that are important to it, will respond in a more detached, impersonal manner. Make sense?


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Doctorjuice said:


> First, if your emotions are illogical, someone points it out, and you admit it and move on, that doesn't mean you don't use Fi. More, ENFPs will not want to share their emotions with just anybody, they usually have emotions that they really think about and put a lot of thought into. So for instance, if there's something really bothering an ENFP they'll often keep it a secret or hide their emotions. The ENTP might wear it on their sleeve and be more expressive about it. Also, there are things that deeply important to ENFPs and if these things are challenged they're likely to get emotional and passionate about defending them. ENTPs, though they have things that are important to it, will respond in a more detached, impersonal manner. Make sense?


Yes, that's very clear thanks


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Inky said:


> Yes, that's very clear thanks


No problem!


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is hard because as an ENFP, I feel like my decisions and reasoning make sense. This might be a good example of how I use Fi logically (to me at least)...and to be clear, Fi isn't about doing the right thing as perceived by others, it's about what feels right to the ENFP. I guess we could take something controversial like abortion as an example; my personal beliefs are that *I* could not do it, but who am I to say no one else can just because I wouldn't? Also, as cold as it may sound, I'd rather a woman abort her baby than have him and neglect or abuse him. I'm not wanting to discuss abortion, I'm just wanting to show Fi and how it can work. So, I couldn't do it myself because it doesn't feel right, but I approach it objectively and logically when I "decide" that others should be able to make that decision for themselves. I just don't want ENFP to be misunderstood as being more Fe-like when it comes to "doing the right thing". For me, the right thing is not infringing on others lives and the ability to choose how to live their lives...that's one of my Fi values. I would feel worse about making a woman have a baby (because I would actually feel bad for the baby being born to someone who doesn't want him and is being forced to have him), against her will, stripping her of choice, than letting her have an abortion even though it's not something I could do. I hope that makes sense.The point in all that is to show just how personally custom fit the deep values can be.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Enfpleasantly said:


> This is hard because as an ENFP, I feel like my decisions and reasoning make sense. This might be a good example of how I use Fi logically (to me at least)...and to be clear, Fi isn't about doing the right thing as perceived by others, it's about what feels right to the ENFP.
> 
> I guess we could take something controversial like abortion as an example; my personal beliefs are that *I* could not do it, but who am I to say no one else can just because I wouldn't? Also, as cold as it may sound, I'd rather a woman abort her baby than have him and neglect or abuse him. I'm not wanting to discuss abortion, I'm just wanting to show Fi and how it can work. So, I couldn't do it myself because it doesn't feel right, but I approach it objectively and logically when I "decide" that others should be able to make that decision for themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! It makes things even clearer now.
I'm still quite confused about my own type though. Got to think about it >.>


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for this video!  I found it really insightful. I'm still learning about the functions and what they mean exactly, and I usually get a clearer picture when I can hear someone talk about them as opposed to reading about them.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> *This is hard because as an ENFP, I feel like my decisions and reasoning make sense.*


Ah yes, that one quote can be confusing, I would say just about any type would say that their decisions and reasoning make sense! Perhaps a more accurate statement would be, ENFPs act according to what makes sense based on their value system, ENTPs act according to what makes sense based on logical, objective principles.

Another reason why the quote can be confusing is because ENFPs use Te as their third function which is about making broad, logical judgements!


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> Ah yes, that one quote can be confusing, I would say just about any type would say that their decisions and reasoning make sense! Perhaps a more accurate statement would be, ENFPs act according to what makes sense based on their value system, ENTPs act according to what makes sense based on logical, objective principles.
> 
> Another reason why the quote can be confusing is because ENFPs use Te as their third function which is about making broad, logical judgements!


Yes, and we can also express Fi through Te, making us seem like Te doms. I make lists, plan, organize, systemize, etc. when it comes to things I'm interested in, or excited about. For instance, I researched reviews and specs on every single thing on my baby registry when I was expecting. When I was in college, I loved making my schedule and making lists in preparation for the coming semester. I think it is because Fi can be very difficult for us to "see" in our heads sometimes, so getting them out in Te fashion gives us a way to have it all out in front of us, nice and clear. I also believe when we write out our thoughts or speak our thoughts for clarity (which we often need to do), that is once again expressing our Fi via Te. I also think it has something to do with Ne and how it can come up with so much information in a short amount of time. I think it can feel confusing in our heads until we use Te to organize it and carry it out. The same phenomenon can occur in ENTP's as well, except they express thinking through feeling.


----------

